

Dumb-dumb bullets (anti-ppt) - fogus
http://www.armedforcesjournal.com/2009/07/4061641

======
JacobAldridge
I eschew powerpoint in favour of a whiteboard, which allows me to engage with
the material and the audience, through me, to also engage with the material in
a way that a projector doesn't allow. This has the added benefit of allowing
me to talk through points, rather than the audience reading and rushing ahead,
and (know that notetaking aids memory and application) also makes it clear to
the audience that they need to be responsible for notes and can't just 'have
me send the slide pack'.

Where I need slides - usually for graphs like stock market trends, which can
be hand drawn but at the expense of credibility, I stick to Guy Kawasaki's
10/20/30 Rule - 10 Slides / (per) 20 Minutes / 30 Point font.

<http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2005/12/the_102030_rule.html>

------
DanielStraight
Are there actually people in the world that can read text at that font size?

~~~
tokenadult
I have a browser setting that forces a readable font size for all webpages, so
I'm not sure what the original size was. What I don't notice on the submitted
webpage, but do notice on many others, are Javascript-based navigation devices
that don't work (because of overlapping hover targets) if the page is resized.
That's about as stupid as PowerPoint.

